# king and dalton soda bottle toronto ont



## RCO (Mar 17, 2013)

found this at a local antique mall , don't know much about it . its from a toronto ontario company and from before 1930's as its not listed in my pop bottle book , only paid $4 for it just though it was neat . note the picture might make the bottle look clear but its actually light green in colour


----------



## RCO (Mar 17, 2013)

the other side of bottle where it says toronto , the pic makes it look big but its only a small 7 oz bottle . i also saw online the company made ginger beer bottles so i don't know when they used this bottle


----------



## dw3000 (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice one.  Seems like a lot of Canadian ginger beer bottlers were also in the business of bottling mineral water and/or soda pop.


----------



## Bixel (Mar 19, 2013)

King and Dalton are listed as 1920-1929.


----------



## RCO (Mar 19, 2013)

got a better picture of the bottle should show colour and size better . i don't recall seeing this bottle before but being from toronto there is likely others out there as toronto bottles seem to be alot easier to find than ones from smaller towns . 

 i also noticed my local library has a copy of the ontario brewers gazette and soda water maunfactures list 1900's-1930's but its for reference only and cannot be taken out . i looked up some local towns and was surprised to discover a couple bottlers i had never heard of before who operated locally years ago . have to try and dig up some of those bottles somewhere as there has to be at least some around .


----------



## Bixel (Mar 19, 2013)

The King and Dalton bottles aren't overly rare. They also have a quart soda with the same embossing setup as the pint, and a stoneware ginger beer. The ginger beer is fairly tough, but the pint and quart can normally be found at shows for cheap.

 If using the soda book, you must remember that a lot of those bottlers may have just used paper labels, or in some cases, maybe not even that. I know for my hometown, there are tons of bottlers listed, and only a handful had embossed bottles. They may have made soda for one specific place, such as a hotel, so they didnt need to label the bottles at all.


----------



## RCO (Mar 19, 2013)

haven't seen any of the local bottle listed that i haven't heard of before so no idea what they used . there actually wasn't that many listed for the "muskoka " area where i live only a couple i hadn't seen before . one of particular interest was from 1910-15 era in huntsville ontario it listed "huntsville mineral water co" , i can't recall seeing this bottle before but those years were busy here as thats when alot of the big hotels were booming so there must be some of those bottles around somewhere , the company must of not survived ww1 as tourism likely dropped here and so went demand for beverages and then just disappeared


----------



## mctaggart67 (Mar 19, 2013)

D. Brown out of Gravenhurst, with branches in other major Muskoka centres, dominated early pop making in the area. Even so, business could be found supplying the many hotels and strong seasonal tourist trade in Muskoka. It wouldn't surprise me if a fair number of local grocers, bakers, confectioners, liquor dealers, and livery stable owners got into the bottling business every now and then, but not in any sustained fashion year to year. What's this Ontario Soda Water and Brewers Gazetteer Book?


----------



## Bixel (Mar 19, 2013)

The "Ontario soda water and brewers gazetteer" book lists all the soda manufacturers and brewers for ontario. I have the 1851-1930 one. Its written by a *great guy* named Glen C Phillips.

 Oh wait mctaggart67, thats you!

 Full name "The Ontario soda water manufacturers and brewers gazetteer and business directory"


----------



## mctaggart67 (Mar 19, 2013)

LOL! I wasn't fishing for compliments, by the way -- just being silly. Thanks all the same for your kind words.


----------



## Bixel (Mar 19, 2013)

LOL, oh, I know Glen.[]

 I will say, your book has helped me lots. A number of your books have.


----------

